

Ask HN: What happens when you hit 1000 karma? - junto

More specifically, is there a break down somewhere of the features that unlock as you hit different karma levels on HN?
======
unimpressive
Nothing.

You get the downvote at 500.

Nothing happens after that to my knowledge.

P.S Can we please put up a FAQ? I've answered this question at least three
times.

~~~
ihsw
Check the footer.

[http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

~~~
junto
Thanks.

So in summary 500 gives you access to downvotes. It doesn't get any deeper
than that unless your username is 'pg'.

